

‘Email Miles’: Program That Tracks The Distance Travelled By E-mail - tech-news
http://www.quikrpost.com/2570/email-miles-program-that-tracks-the-distance-travelled-by-e-mail/

======
013
Could you just do a traceroute to the mail server, then calculate the distance
between each hop. Estimating the distance with a GeoIP database.

